# KRC Showjumping Day 27th Sept 08, lots'o'pics!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello!

Today Kai and I competed at the Kellyville Riding Club showjumping day! Here is a link to all my pics and results, lots and lots of fat juicy pics, mmmm http://pintopony.piczo.com/krcshowjumping2...;linkvar=000044

But here a few of my fave...
75cm AM7
































85cm AM7








































3rd place in the 75cm and 1st place in the 85cm









I love my little pony


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys look great!!!  Beautiful horse too!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Why thank you 

My dad was telling me last night when he was looking at the pics how "sleek" Kai was looking hehe.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

well done, you and Kai look great!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

congratulations!! i love your little pony as well


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

wow you and that pony look great ! 
you should definitly try and get a video of you two jumping and post it on here !

congrats !


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

you go girl!!!! i envy you at this moment! keep up the awsome work! yeah if you can post a vid that would b awsome.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

great pics - congrats and keep up the good work!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I found some videos of us from a comp in March 08...
Here is the 75cm AM7

And the 75cm jump off round, we won second

And the 85cm AM7, we knocked the last rail :S


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that little guy can MOVE!

you two look great


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah Kai has two settings in the jumper ring, stop and goooooooo :S He trains so beautifully at home but take him out in public and he is a little mental. I like to believe that since the videos we have improved alot though.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

he is a lil speed demon! looking great !


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

As kickshaw said, wow. That pony definately has some go. He certainly knows how to do his job and get through that course fast.


----------

